
You need $6M to be 'wealthy' in Bay Area, Schwab study says - newman314
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Charles-Schwab-study-6-million-wealthy-bay-area-sf-7245880.php
======
yolesaber
But all I need is $30 for an eighth of weed and the Grateful Dead streams for
free on archive.org - probably as close as I can get to my dream of SF

